

Show HN: Yardage Tracker for Android - Travyguy9
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=travis.hemmingson.yardagetracker

======
dsizemore
Sounds really nice! Coincidentally, I just posted my site here on Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9773383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9773383)

Feel free to signup and post over there too!

Is there plans for an apple app as well?

